# Have we reached a point where chael isnt funny or entertaining anymore?



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious. Chael made Tito look like a punk through the whole presser. Tito is literally the worst shit talker ever.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate those adverts that are placed on top of videos. You got some smack talk between Tito and Chael but you can't see Tito because of the next video ad and you can't see Chael because of the MMA Fighting logo. Nice job, idiots.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

no I think he still is


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Would it be fair to say Chael is more of a talker, than a fighter.

Tito is more a fighter, than a talker.

Everyone multi-tasks obviously, which could make it unfair to generalize, since no one specializes in any one thing.

Still if that is true, would have to think Tito is winning this one?

I'm actually more interested in this fight than a lot of other fights that might be more relevent in terms of rankings and p4p numbers.

:thumb01:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Eh.... people tame really "That pornstar you broke up with years ago sucks dicks ya no?" Pretty sure Tito had worse thrown at him over being with her.... when he was actually with her. 

I actually think Tito might win this, Chael seems to need a big wrestling advantage and/or a big size advantage to win his fights, he might struggle to find his edge over Tito. Plus he has been out for so long, Tito looks better these days than he did at the end of his UFC career.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Eh.... people tame really "That pornstar you broke up with years ago sucks dicks ya no?" Pretty sure Tito had worse thrown at him over being with her.... when he was actually with her.
> 
> I actually think Tito might win this, Chael seems to need a big wrestling advantage and/or a big size advantage to win his fights, he might struggle to find his edge over Tito. Plus he has been out for so long, Tito looks better these days than he did at the end of his UFC career.


All this plus no TRT. I agree, this could go really bad for Chael.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Trix said:


> Would it be fair to say Chael is more of a talker, than a fighter.
> 
> Tito is more a fighter, than a talker.


Definitely, doesn't mean Chael isn't entertaining though. Paul Daley certainly seemed to find him funny. 

Tito is just so bad at talking. I'm watching the whole thing, and despite only being 1:40 in Tito is already fluffing his lines.

"Like, erm, Chael......The Pee.........Sonnen"
"I expect no least than what I expect...in my camp"

Okay Tito. I hope that Chael The Pee ends up being the best Light Heavyweight......of the night.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, he just stole one of Conor's lines and completely fluffed it. Tito is just the worst.

Tito "He embarrassed me on my Birthday" Ortiz.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Tito is probably like the most awkward guy to interview/ask questions to. Dude, it's just a fight and no one cares for you that much for you to say "for the fans that been with me for the past 20 years" in the most serious and monotone voice like you're about to face who knows what. 

Was pretty funny from Chael, mostly cause of the cheesyness, I bet Tito hears that everyday lol.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I actually think Tito might win this, Chael seems to need a big wrestling advantage and/or a big size advantage to win his fights, he might struggle to find his edge over Tito. Plus he has been out for so long, Tito looks better these days than he did at the end of his UFC career.


I would have to think all the PED's Chael did messed up his cardio. Tito should have a cardio advantage if fighting emotional doesn't premtaurely drain his gas tank.

One thing Chael has shown in previous fights is his tenacity and speed in being able to quickly and accurately lock in that guillotine on Shogun and that arm triangle on Brian Stann.

I think Chael will try to beat Tito with technique and speed, early. If he can't do it, I'm thinking Tito should win. Chael's body will probably seize up and fail on him if the fight goes longer than 1 round.

But. I've never seen Tito look so unhappy. He could be living beyond his means buying Rolls Royce's(which were re-possessed). The unhappy look on his face & the repossessed car could mean Tito is out of money. If he's out of money, he might not be able to afford to train properly, which could explain why odds are skewed so far in Chael's favor.

I wish I could be more confident in Tito winning I'd bet more than I usually would on him at those odds.



Danm2501 said:


> Definitely, doesn't mean Chael isn't entertaining though. Paul Daley certainly seemed to find him funny.
> 
> Tito is just so bad at talking. I'm watching the whole thing, and despite only being 1:40 in Tito is already fluffing his lines.
> 
> ...


Chael said this a few months ago.

*Chael*: "It never ceases to amaze me that for guy who has such a big head, he has so few ideas. It's like a huge warehouse that stores nothing but a little Tonka truck. And every time Tito's talking I can see the little gerbil running around the wheel, trying to get things going."

Maybe the most brutal verbal burn I've seen anyone put on Tito, ever.



Leed said:


> Tito is probably like the most awkward guy to interview/ask questions to. Dude, it's just a fight and no one cares for you that much for you to say "for the fans that been with me for the past 20 years" in the most serious and monotone voice like you're about to face who knows what.
> 
> Was pretty funny from Chael, mostly cause of the cheesyness, I bet Tito hears that everyday lol.


Tito used to be a lot worse on the mic.

I don't know if anyone remembers these.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

The weigh ins from both guys were so awkward and embarrassing to watch.that said it is bit of a must watch


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Anteries said:


> The weigh ins from both guys were so awkward and embarrassing to watch.that said it is bit of a must watch


Tito looked jacked. 

Chael looked slim and flabby the way people coming off TRT or steroids usually do.






It might seem awkward or embarrassing.

Somehow I get the feeling I've seen much, much, worse even if I can't remember right now.

:laugh:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No. That was a brutal line, though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Chael is about selling fights and he comes off awkward at times.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sonnen really lacks any kind of toughness these days, i know i picked Tito based on his size, and Tito's wrestling... but when was the last time since the 2nd Silva fight that Chael didn't just outright fold as soon as the fight started to go against him?


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Great way for Tito to go out, he's had a great carreer in MMA. I wish BJ would have been so smart...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

BJ originally went out on a loss anyways.


----------

